# reboot command and physical power plug



## trex74 (Apr 14, 2016)

*I* need to restart system for some changes. *N*ow when *I* give the reboot command the hardware will not  come online*.* *W*hen *I* fisical physically unplug end replug _the_ power it does*.*

*I* would really like to do this with a command because  the system is not on my location*.*

sobody Does anybody have an idea ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2016)

Use `shutdown -r now`, not `reboot`. The latter will not shutdown services, it kills them. 

What error is shown?


----------



## trex74 (Apr 14, 2016)

I can not find an error*.* It*'*s about an 3G card (Sierra) when *I* make sim changes then *I* need to "reboot" but it*'*s only coming back online when *I* physically unplug and replug the power. I already tried the `shutdown -r` command but also not working.


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Apr 14, 2016)

Have you tried with usbconfig(8), there are reset and power_off commands for devices.

Juha

`# set -- `usbconfig | grep 'HP un2420 Mobile'` && usbconfig -d $1 command`


----------

